# Kids, kids and more kids!!! Picture overload!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I took a bunch of pictures yesterday mostly to update what I had on the site. I am totally swimming in gorgeous babies!!! I LOVE it!!!

First is Bewitched, one of Potsie's doelings. She is showing a lot of width. I'm still torn between her and her sister. Right now I'm planning to keep her sister but I still really like this doeling too...

















This is Potsie's buckling Harry...

















And Secrets, the one I'm planning to keep but I'm still torn with her sister Betwitched. Secrets was having too much fun for many still shots. LOL...

















More coming....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Minuet's triplets...

This is Foxglove, Minuet's blue-eyed buck. He was having way too much fun. 

















This is Sweet Pea, she is the sweetest little thing. All 3 of these kids are heart stealers!

















And Misty, she's the biggest believe it or not though they're all very close to the same size. And I don't think either doe is blue-eyed after all. Still very hard to tell.

















Blossom's next...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

And Blossom's babies.

This is Spellbound, she is just radiant! I LOVE her rich coloring. I am completely on the fence between these two girls. I could go either way...

















And here's Blossom's other doeling Raven. She is just as rich in color, really red and vibrant black pointed. Both look about equal in confirmation and about the same size so I may let the buyer just choose for me. LOL

















And her lovely little buckling Trouble...








Buck on left, doe on right...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all absoulutly gorgeous!! I love Spells, too bad I'm not looking at adding more goats cuz I would totally get her!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww! They're all so beautiful! I LOVE Misty!  Can I have her? :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know! Choosing between them is so hard! Not to mention there's more coming!!! :doh: Next year they're going to be more spread out I think. :lol:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Spellbound is so beautiful! Gosh, I love that color! They all are! You have a barn FULL of cute kids!!! Lucky! :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, you have a lot of cute little kids!
I like Spellbound too. Her color is amazing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little additions to your herd! They are all so different too! Good luck with making your decision on who to keep though!


----------

